# Marine Betta Compatibility



## nagash45 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

just wondering what sorta fish i could stick with a marine betta? seems everywhere i go i get a different story. Im looking at a coral beauty, clowns, starfish, hawkfish, maybe a sixline wrasse? i heard they love to munch shrimp so i guess a few cleaner shrimp is out of the question??

Thanks for you help guys!


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

marine comets are awesome. they are shy at first but before you know it he will be searching the tank in search of small fishies so i would watch out for the clowns and wrasse. other than those i dont believe they will go after the others and vise-versa. and watch out cause coral beauties love meaty fare = cleaner shrimp  
ohh. and i almost forgot.welcome to the forum. its good to have you with us :wave:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

What size tank are you looking to put it into? You do know they get huge and fast right? I would maybe think about getting one for my 400g.


----------



## nagash45 (Aug 29, 2007)

its a 90 gallon... is that going to be ok? everywhere ive looked says they really only need a 55 gal so i figured i had tons of room for him. 

do fish actually eat cleaner shrimp? i mean i thought they were pretty much left alone so they can help service the fish for parasites?

thanks again guys


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I might place a marine betta in a 90g by itself. Yes grouper and bass type fish like the betta will eat anything they can fit in their mouths.


----------

